# Clear PSP Backplate



## kingcoke (Apr 27, 2007)

I hope my large project works, always wanted a clear psp front/back. Tell me what you think about it.

Removed faceplate and LCD









Removed LCD support









A better look









Removed buttons, motherboard, and other garbage









Removed UMD reader









All of the stuff nicely packaged, and my other psp's 









So much work... I dont think I made any mistakes either. Ill see when I put it back together, thats if I can =/

Anyways here I what I am aiming for with my psp.

The case I bought









The back









The front


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Very nice..

I recently purchased a replacement SHOCK case for my son's NDS lite, after he broke it running into me in the hallway. I plan on putting some SMD LED's behind the buttons to give it a little flair. Like shown here:





So, I'm kinda in the same boat right now.  I haven't received the case in the mail yet though. Hopefully it arrives soon.


----------



## kingcoke (Apr 27, 2007)

I am planning to install LEDS as well, behind the buttons and in the l and r trigger. I think my backplate just came in today. I missed the delivery thought so im going to the post office tomorrow


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

Just curious if you had any problems removing the umd drive door as I hear this is a little tricky...


----------



## kingcoke (Apr 27, 2007)

Well on my first attempt I had to say yes. I broke the umd door off out of frustration. Just the door though which can eaisly and cheaply be replaced. Although when I got my clear door I realized what I had to do to remove the door. See with the black one all the colors blend so you arent able to see the pin you have to push the flat head into and then kinda wiggle it out of its spot as to the clear one you can see right through the plastics so its easily viewable.


----------



## kingcoke (Apr 27, 2007)

*Now the final output in which you were waiting for!
*
Front









Back, with the stripped battery pack that still works and causes no problems. Also I jammed so bubble wrap in there perfectly so it does not move around and its really hard to notice.









A sky view of the PSP









My amazing 8 GB









Now my next project is leds. Hopefully leds is a simpler task which I doubt it is.

here goes some other random pictures.




























Please excuse me really fake one that does not even say sony. Only two of those memory sticks are authentic, my 8 GB and one of my 4 GB. but the other two 4 GB are fake.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Somebody likes PSPs.


----------



## game_boi78 (Sep 19, 2007)

can you send me your e-mail because i can't p.m. yet..


----------



## kingcoke (Apr 27, 2007)

feel free to add my msn

[email protected]


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your going to get a ton of spam posting you email address.


----------



## kingcoke (Apr 27, 2007)

I dont care for it. I only accept who I want on msn. I never check the emails on that account.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK it is your right to get spam.


----------



## Fred333 (Sep 17, 2007)

I really like the clear backing. I would have added more led lights, but that is just me. Very nice job though.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Fred333 said:


> I really like the clear backing. I would have added more led lights, but that is just me. Very nice job though.


More lights would run down the battery faster.


----------



## kingcoke (Apr 27, 2007)

Fred333 said:


> I really like the clear backing. I would have added more led lights, but that is just me. Very nice job though.


I am currently working on my soldering skills with random circuit boards around the house so when it comes down to modding out my psp to its max there will be no errors.



ferrija1 said:


> More lights would run down the battery faster.


That dont bother me I have like 5 batteries anyways lol.


----------



## game_boi78 (Sep 19, 2007)

Can you do that to my psp, i'll $pay$.


----------



## kingcoke (Apr 27, 2007)

how much money?


----------



## game_boi78 (Sep 19, 2007)

depends on you..because i don't know how complicated it is.:up:


----------



## kingcoke (Apr 27, 2007)

Are you going to want your PSP downgraded? The backcase and faceplate alone cost like 35 dollars. I would estimate about 55 dollars.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You're thinking about shipping your PSP to some stranger you met on the internet? Sounds like a great idea...


----------



## kingcoke (Apr 27, 2007)

I am no idiot my friend. I would want payment first either paypal (verified, bank funded) or through the mail. and if he does not trust me with that I can always list it on ebay for buy it now and just give him link.


----------



## game_boi78 (Sep 19, 2007)

i'm no idiot,either, my friend. I send my psp and money at the same time??:down: That really doesn't sound fair.. I heard that people work first, then get paid.:up: 
How about i send my psp and you tell me when your done?

and how much time do you think you'll have it for?
and how can i trust you?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

kingcoke said:


> I am no idiot my friend. I would want payment first either paypal (verified, bank funded) or through the mail. and if he does not trust me with that I can always list it on ebay for buy it now and just give him link.


Payment first, even on eBay. No way.

If you want to, you can just do it yourself.

http://www.google.com/search?btnG=Google+Search&q=change+psp+backplate


----------



## game_boi78 (Sep 19, 2007)

nvm...i think i will do it myself. thank you


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Good idea.


----------



## mclarenvj (May 31, 2007)

i'm amazed at what you've done, and you rally like ou psp's. 

lol, i wonder if its meant to payed in american dollars?


----------



## mclarenvj (May 31, 2007)

and


> The only way to gain trust is to give it


so if 1 of you guys cheat on another, you could just get them banned from tsg?


----------



## seaneth (Oct 17, 2007)

That looks awesome! I love my PSP too much to temporarily destroy it though. 

Everything I dismantle turns to crap.


----------

